# For Sale Shop Fox W1704 Mini Lathe w/wilton micro turning chisels and pen mandrel



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

I've got a new in the box Shop Fox mini lathe will include wilton micro chisel set and new pen mandrel. $125.00 Located in SW Houston. If interested call 713-202-8118.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First thing Mont would rather you put for sale items on the classified board. Now why are you selling? Why don't you try to turn some pens you may not want to sale after that.


----------



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

Sorry about not posting on the classified sort of forgot about it since I don't visit to much after the change. I'm selling it because i don't need it, I already have a Delta mini and Jet 1642. I bought it for friend who thought they might want to get into turning, but backed out. As you can see I've been a 2cooler since 05, I'm just more of a reader than poster. I've been viewing posts (lurking) in the woodturners forum for the last year and have learned alot.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well post up some pictures of your handy work. We like pictures.


----------



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

OK, you're drawing me out of my shell here. I need to get some pics of some turning, lost everything I had from a harddrive crash. You know how it is way to busy to backup and then lose everything. Anyway are a few things I've managed to butcher.


----------



## javelina (May 14, 2005)

Found a few pictures of some turnings and some early pens. I've given most away as gifts and sold a few. I couldn't find any of the antler pens I've done but think I like those the most. Well there ya go, the most I've ever posted to any site ever. I may have to go back to lurking for another 3 years or so.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice work-wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You definately need to post more! Looks like we (atleast I) could learn a lot from your work. It's all beautiful!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

javelina said:


> OK, you're drawing me out of my shell here. I need to get some pics of some turning, lost everything I had from a harddrive crash. You know how it is way to busy to backup and then lose everything. Anyway are a few things I've managed to butcher.


 Wow! Beautiful work







, Guy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You do great work. Join right in here with us. We are sometimes a grouchy old bunch but most of us are really nice peoples.:smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't pay Bobby no never mind, javelina..Only two old grouches on here..me and him...and we're usually only at each other's throats..:wink: (j/k Robert)...

You turn out some REALLY nice woodworking.. I specially like that 'captive ring goblet'...never could figger that one out...

Please keep postin' and pixin'...Looking at all our stuff is what it's all about..




(slight hijack..Bobby, I'm gonna FINALLY go into the office this AM but should be back at the casa around 1... Gimme a call..but I gotta admit I've forgotten what it was gonna be about.:tongue: )


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome to the basement Jav! Great looking work you have going there. Post some more pics of your work when you can...and welcome aboard. gb

ps...where you located?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - Those are some impressive pieces there.


----------

